# wifi extender gentoo

## farmer.ro

if i want to move my desktop pc upstairs i need some sort of usb wireless extender so i can use wifi on my desktop

personally i think that these devices most likely work out of the box with Debian/Ubuntu/Fedora/Suse but i would like to know if most of them work fine with the default genkernel on ~amd64 Gentoo

or will i buy hardware that is doomed to fail?

----------

## eccerr0r

Those wifi extenders are just wireless repeaters, they should be agnostic to your system.

If wifi repeater brand/model didn't matter, then OS brand shouldn't matter either :D

----------

